# More muscle, more strength



## Agatha (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys and girls
I am new on this forum. Please admins, can You give me permision to start jurnal here? here are few of my pics which was taken few months ago. I had 9 weeks break in meantime, because of some problems with health.
Now I am ready to train hard again


----------



## Agatha (May 31, 2006)

Another



I am 26, 8,5 years of training (4,5 seriously), 5' 10'' high, on pic i had 168 lbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice, you look great... And, you don't need a mod's permission to start a journal . Welcome to IM.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 1, 2006)

Very nice Agatha! You've done well. What are your goals? Are you doing fitness comps?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

Impressive physique, especially your shoulders and wheels!

I'm sure you'll bounce back in no time, your pictures prove you have a high level of dedication.


----------



## Agatha (Jun 2, 2006)

My goals are written in title of topic. I want to gain more muscle and more strength. Maybe one day try to go on bodybuilding and powerlifting show, but it is to early to speak about it. I have trained with weights 8,5 years, last 5 years seriously. In moment when I started I trained kickboxing, and I had to gain some muscle. Before kickboxing I trained karate 7 years.

I train 3 adys in row one day off. First day I train chest and triceps, second legs and shoulders, and third I train back and biceps. Calves 4 times per week, abdomen also 4 time per week. I train as heavy as possible, set is not set for me if I dont push weights with 100%. I use forced reps, drop sets... I try to train with free weights as much as possible, but I train also with machine.
Few pictures which I have already posted in galery were taken in March. In that moment I had very good definition. In meantime I had break of 9 weeks because my illnes. Now everything is OK, but I lose 5 kilograms during that break. I will try to catch personal best lifts  as soon as possible and try to gain gain same or more muscle which I have on march photos.

Today training for chest and triceps...
I always train between 7 am and 8 am, before job. Weight machine showed 165 lbs, 1 lbs more then before 2 days. 

Warm up: 10 minutes stacionary bike

Bench press, after 2 warm up sets
155 lbs, 9 reps
165 lbs 4 reps
165 lbs 3 reps+1 forced
155 lbs 6 reps+2 forced

Incline dumbell press, 2x55 lbs
10 reps, 8 reps, 7 reps+1 forced, 6 reps+2 forced,+without break 2x40 lbs, 5 reps+1 forced. 

Peck deck machine, 115 lbs: 9 reps, 7+1 forced, 6 +1 forced, 5 reps+without break 80 lbs 6 reps*without break 50 lbs, 9 reps+1 forced

Triceps: Dips with additional 22 lbs, 10, 9, 8, 8 reps
Lying triceps extension with EZ stang, 90 lbs-10 reps, 8 reps, 7 reps+1 forced, 6+1

Abdominals: Crounch 4 sets between 30 and 25 reps per set.

Impressions: Good training for chest, I have pain after training. Triceps, I worked dips after long break, and I am little bit dissapointed, but...

When I am in bulking phase (like now) I tried to eat 6 meals per day and between 3500 and 4000 calories per day

greetings to everybody


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2006)

You are a strong one !


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with Sean, great numbers you are putting up. That along with an excellent physique.


----------



## Agatha (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everybody. Today it was training for legs, shoulders, and calves. Before training weight machine showed 165 lbs, same like yesterday . For warming up I jumped on steper 10 minutes.

Squat (after 2 warm up sets), 240 lbs, 9, 7, 6, 5 reps  
Leg press, 6 plates on each side=540 lbs, 8 reps, 7, 7, 6 reps+without break 450 lbs 4 reps+ without break360 lbs 4 reps
Leg extension 150 lbs, 10, 8, 7, +last drop set (15, 100, 50 lbs, 6,6,4 reps)

Shoulders:

Dumbell press: 2x 50 lbs dumbells, 7,6+1, 5, 4+1 reps
press on machine: 135 lbs: 11, 10, 8+1, 7+1 reps
Laterall dumbell raises 2x28 lbs, 10, 8, 7 reps +1 forced, 6 reps+1 forced

seated calf raises: 172 lbs: 12, 11, 11, 10 reps

Boxing 15 minutes

Opinion about training: I am satisfied with squat ( I added some pounds more than last time), my legs are sore after trainig. shoulders quiet good I losed training speed during machine press on shoulders. 

Yesterday menu: 6 meals, 3500-3700 calories

Thansk fu fu, your avatar is so sweet

Also thanks Seanp, I saw YouR pics and YOU LOOKS GOOD. i AM SURE THAT yOU WILL PUT SOME EXTRA MUSCLE VERY SOON

GREETINGS to everybody

  

agatha


----------



## Agatha (Jun 4, 2006)

hello everybody

Today is Sunday, I started my workout as usually at 7 am, gym was totaly empty, nice feeling, nobody stare at You. 

Weight machine showed 165 lbs, same like last time.

I warmed up with running, 15 minutes, 3 kilometers.

Today; training for back and biceps

Back:

Chins: 11 (one more tham last time), 10, 10, 9
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown, 155 bs: 12 reps, 11, 10 ,9 (there was nobody in gym nobody can help me with forced reps)
Seated cable row, 150 lbs: 10, 8, 7, 6, no forced reps

Biceps

45 lbs dumbells
4 reps with each arm, 3 reps with each arm
40 lbs dumbells 8,7 reps with each arm

EZ curl, 95 lbs: 9,8,8,7 reps

Abs: 4 sets of crounch, 25-30 lbs

Comments about training: nobody can help me with forced reps, and training is not so intensive. I put in every set 100%. Next time I will try with deadlifting. Tommorow is day of and on Tuesday chest and triceps.
__________________


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 16, 2006)

I am concerned about overtraining. You're training 3 on, 1 off, lifting heavy every workout and using intensity techniques like drop sets and forced reps all the time. I am assuming you are training naturally. For a natural trainer, the combination of all of this often leads to overtraining and thus NO PROGRESS long term. If one is using drugs, then recovery and recuperation becomes much less an issue.

I would recommend going to 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off so you not training more than 5 days a week and cycle your training, which means reducing the intensity for periods of time (a couple of weeks at least) so that your body can recover.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Pretty strong lifts. Good job.


----------

